# how many guys do roofs by themselves?



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't do many roofs the occasional one. Well maybe one big one soon. But usually I do them by myself. I'll usually do a garage or a shed sometimes even a barn-house. However, if I can get a helping hand that day I sometimes take it.


----------



## Shouldz14 (Nov 21, 2014)

I do this. It is alot harder on you physically and mentally. The pay out is much better and insurance is definitely cheaper. You have to do alot more planning on how to approach and tackle the project. It makes it very tricky/difficult if it is a tear off. You have to count on weather, and plan on how to tear it off in sections to give yourself a little insurance of your own incase mother nature has her own plans. Ive done probably over 20 roofs by myself and everytime i complete one i tell myself never again. But like i said the pay out is much better and you have to have patient and reasonable clients as well given it will take much longer doing it yourself


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

ive done a few by myself and ill never do it again!


----------



## perkins25 (Feb 10, 2017)

To a certain extent I'll do a job here or there solo, but in the end I want to burn and turn. Obviously providing the customer an excellent roof, but I just want to monetize my time to do more work myself, let my crew handle the quick stuff.


----------



## Bigg (Feb 12, 2017)

It's always tempting to cut back and do more and more of the work yourself, and I don't see any problem with that if you're enjoying your work and you're not overextending yourself to the point of exhaustion or stress.


----------



## Jimmy02 (Feb 13, 2017)

The major problem with a lot of people is that when things aren't going their way financially, they only think about 'cutting back' and never think about raising their income instead.


----------



## AcePro (Feb 12, 2017)

I agree with you Jimmy02. If we used half the time we spend complaining about the economy on thinking up new ways of increasing our business, then we'd all be financially secure. Having said that, it still feels good to rant every once in a while...


----------



## ACManHouston (Feb 10, 2017)

I don't mind doing solo patchwork but doing a complete roof, I am more partial to working with a small crew. Larger homes would just take too dang long and I don't want to spend a long hot day up on a roof. I'd rather it get done sooner and get to more work.


----------



## Jimmy02 (Feb 13, 2017)

I have a friend and mentor who is considering bringing in his two teenage boys to work with him. I don't know if this is a good idea or not especially as they don't seem to have the least bit talent or interest in this business. But I can see how he thinks it's the best thing for bringing down costs in his business. Would you do that?


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I certainly would not bring kids in to lower my cost. That is 100% the wrong reason to bring in the boys


----------



## Bigg (Feb 12, 2017)

I totally agree. That sounds to me like he is creating a situation that will present more problems than it will solve.


----------

